# Found 8' cataract oar Lower Eagle, with oar-right



## peterabroad (Jan 31, 2009)

call me if you want it...970 949 4474
Probably off a fishing drift boat, perhaps

AND WRITE YOUR PHONE NUMBER ON YOUR STUFF>>>>
THIS IS SUCH A HASSLE GETTING THINGS BACK TO PEOPLE!!!


----------

